# Toddler wants blue hair, should I humor her?



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

DD (2) is obsessed with blue and this phase has been lasting for a while. She wants to wear blue clothes, color with blue crayons, you get the picture. She wants blue food so I've given her blueberries but I'm drawing the line at dying her milk and other food blue and she's been okay with that. But - the other day she saw a girl with blue hair and she will not stop asking: "Aislyn hair blue please" - over and over and over.

I tell her that we will think about it and it becomes tears and tantrums.

Should we humor her and dye her hair blue? I'm thinking something non-toxic and temporary. It is the month of Halloween so it wouldn't be too out of the ordinary - although I've never seen a toddler with colored hair.

what do you think?


----------



## JessicaTX (Jul 9, 2006)

You could just hairpsray her hair blue, or use gel. How much hair are we talking? I just dyed my daughters hair blue the other day (and her forehead and ears...oops) manic panic's after midnight blue is a really awesome color =D


----------



## ReadingMama (Mar 13, 2007)

What color is her hair naturally? My son wanted me to color his blond hair when he was younger (an early sign of his dramatic and creative flair!) I used Kool-aid since his hair was light. We made it orange. It washed out afer a few shampoos. Your daughter might be satisfied with some blue streaks made with colored hair gel or cream. It washes out. I think it's strange to permanently color young children's hair, but I think it's fun (like dress up) to do it temporarily.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

She has very very blond hair and it's long enough to make short little pigtails.

How do you use koolaid? Make a paste and let it sit?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

For me, it isn't worth making that much of a battle over. I'd just do it.


----------



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

What about a blue Halloween wig?

I'm not opposed to a temp dye except for what it may open the door to next. Once you start dying hair, is she going to keep wanting to do it kwim?

V


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Would she be satisfied with a construction paper project? A simple crown and strips of blue paper coming down? (or paper that she's colored blue?)


----------



## burke-a-bee (Jan 8, 2005)

I'd do it and use kool-aid.


----------



## chi_mama (May 25, 2008)

ds has had colored hair (from hairspray) a couple of times. My friend has these little pink/purple/blue pieces of curly hair that clip on like a barrette for her daughter. I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

I'd go the colored hairspray, mousse or gel route. A couple years ago my DD really wanted to dye her hair purple or red. I tried the kool aid trick but she freaked out saying it burned her. I immediately rinsed it out. We eventually found a wash out mousse that turned her hair red for a couple months when she was 4. She was thrilled.

I wouldn't try the temp dyes just because she's so young so getting her to sit still and not touch her hair during the dye session wouls be a huge pain. I think DD was 3ish when she started wanting to dye her hair and she just couldn't sit still for anything like that at that age.


----------



## MamaJenese (Aug 14, 2006)

Especially since she has light blonde hair I would totally go the Kool aide route and go for it!


----------



## tribalmax (Oct 10, 2004)

I'd do it if I could find a natural dye!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

If you don't have to bleach the hair first, you can color her hair really brightly without damaging it, so have fun!


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd do it if I could find a natural dye w/o any harmful/crappy ingredients. If that even exists.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

If your dd has really light hair, some of the temporary products may be more permanent. Some of them can leave a stain, esp. on blonde hair. Blue fades to greenish (trust me!) on blonde.

If you're worried about that, a beauty supply store will have all kinds of clip-on hair in different colors. That might be a fun place to start.


----------



## DaniCalifornia (Sep 27, 2008)

my first DS has wanted blue hair ever since he was 3.... being the big blue eyed blond that he is, i couldn't see what it'd hurt!
every summer his hair is BLUE, it wasn't a passing phase, he will be 12 this following summer. i don't see the harm in it for him, and think that its cool the stares don't bother him one bit!!!!

i used manic panic for DS if you check skindeep.com for the safety its pretty safe. although it does last a LONG time (usually the whole summer for DS).

i would use the koolaid as someone else suggested, do it in the tub, make a paste and throw it on child's head. word of warning, it does stain pretty good, so blue skin happen too.... although i always was a sucker for a smurf!!!!

good luck!


----------



## orangekoolaid (May 21, 2006)

i did this when i was about 12 with the temporary spray stuff. i have really blonde (white almost) hair and dressed up for halloween as a rock star. it took at least a month for my blonde hair to turn back to normal.

could you just get her a blue halloween wig? that way she can wear it when she wants?


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

A hairdresser can probably attach strings of blue hair onto her hair btw, seen it on many kids in lots of different colours.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. I went to the store and got some of the blue hairspray to see if she likes it. I also picked up some kool-aid - had to go to 2 different stores to find it.

I did think about a wig or the barrettes but she is anti-things on her head so I don't think it would work.

We'll see how this turns out.


----------



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

oh cool! Do it! How fun!


----------



## Amandamanda (Sep 29, 2007)

post pics!


----------



## TheBluebird (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amandamanda* 
post pics!

I second that!!


----------



## babydanielsmom (Jan 18, 2008)

go for it ...then post pics


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

You're a wicked cool mom for letting her go blue! Over the summer DD dyed her bangs pink, now she wants to go purple.


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

Word of caution that blue koolaid on blonde hair might not wash out all the way...

There were a few girls in my high school with blue and green (school colors) highlights after some particularly interesting 'spirit week'.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

Before you spray (Unless it's too late) my DD was a witch for Hallowen last year and we sprayed her hair black..it dried her hair out terribly. It was like straw for very long time.
I know from personal experience that food coloring will stain hair nicely.


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
For me, it isn't worth making that much of a battle over. I'd just do it.

Me too.


----------



## ellee (Oct 1, 2008)

Koolaid never worked for me. Manic Panic blue is fantastic and safe, HOWEVER it bleeds out in the shower for a week or so. And stains white things like pillows and shirt collars. I stained a whole hotel bathtub blue on vacation with my newly dyed hair. Ooops!

You could also give her little streaks of blue with MP and it wouldn't bleed as much.


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

Two Halloween's ago My daughter needed hot pink hair. I planned on doing kool-aid but as a previous poster said she started screaming that it burned her and we had to rush to the shower and let the water pour over her for about 20 minutes to make it stop. Also, it was on her hair for about 4 mintues total before getting in the shower and it took almost 3 months to totally go away. She has golden blond hair and its curly (so dryer, but I deep conditioned it just before doing this)

We use the clip on hair and the colored hair sprays alot whenever the mood strikes us.


----------



## Zan&Zav (Nov 25, 2006)

blue crayola markers work great for putting streaks in and washes out great


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

No, I don't think its appropriate to dye one's hair blue - particularly a young child wo can't fully understand that other people's impressions of you are in some ways created by your outward appearance. And I think children are naturally so beautiful - I wouldn't encourage cosmetic changes like hair color, nail painting, ear piercing, etc.

But I do think its important to honor your child's creativity & curiosity. Perhaps a blue wig would be a good idea? That way she can choose when to put on her "blue disguise" and when to be her natural self.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ks Mama* 
No, I don't think its appropriate to dye one's hair blue - particularly a young child wo can't fully understand that other people's impressions of you are in some ways created by your outward appearance. And I think children are naturally so beautiful - I wouldn't encourage cosmetic changes like hair color, nail painting, ear piercing, etc.

Sorry, but this made me laugh.
Do you really think that a toddler would give out some sort of "wrong" impression of her/himself by having blue hair? Truly?
I believe that anyone who judges a toddler in some weird way is the one with the problem. (No matter what the toddler looks like, wears, what kind of hair colour or eye colour the toddler has.)
And cosmetic changes? A natural hairdye that washes out, or some blue streaks attached/sprayed to the hair that comes of eventually? That is not a permanent change at all. The same goes for nailpolish, it comes off!
I really can't for the life of me see the harm in that.
They are little people, they have to be able to make some choices themselves about their apperance as longs as it's not harmful.

Ear piercing is a completely different thing, that can't be compared to some innocent hairdye/nailpolish.
A piercing is a permanent change to somebodys body, that can possibly lead to allergies, infections, and other things that can be actually harmful. It's also painful, and non-regretable. You can never take the "hole" away again once it is made, you can take the piercing out and let it grow, but if you already did something to a "acupuncture-point" or you already have nickel allergy from the piercing, then it's too late. It's a permanent mutilation of another persons body that even hurts.

And nobody said anything about beauty here, of course the kid is beautiful in her/himself. But that's not the point.
You can compare it to a kid wanting to decide for him/herself what to wear, it's perfectly normal, and something the kids should be able to (as long as it will keep him/her warm enough etc.).


----------



## BunniMummi (Jan 28, 2005)

Just another warning that in light hair kool aid might not come out so easily. I did a purple strip in my hair in high school and while it eventually faded to pink, it had to grow out (and I had really long hair so it took ages). It might have to do with how you do the coloring, to be honest I don't remember what we did with mine.

Overall though I would say go for it if you find a method that you trust.


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
Sorry, but this made me laugh.
Do you really think that a toddler would give out some sort of "wrong" impression of her/himself by having blue hair? Truly?
I believe that anyone who judges a toddler wrongly in some weird way is the one with the problem. (No matter what the toddler looks like, wears, what kind of hair colour or eye coulor the toddler has.)
And cosmetic changes? A natural hairdye that washes out, or some blue streaks attached/sprayed to the hair that comes of eventually? That is not a permanent change at all. The same goes for nailpolish, it comes of!
I really can't for the life of me se the harm in that.
They are little people, they have to be able to make some choises themselfs about they're apperance as longs as it's not harmful.

Ear piercing is a completely different thing, that can't be compared to some innocent hairdye/nailpolish.
A piercing is a permanent change to somebodys body, that can possibly lead to allergies, infections, and other things that can be actually harmful. It's also painful, and non-regretable. You can never take the "hole" away again once it is made, you can take the piercing out and let it grow, but if you already did something to a "acupuncture-point" or you already have nickel allergy from the piercing, then it's too late. It's a permanent mutilation of another persons body that even hurts.

And nobody said anything about beauty here, of course the kid is beautiful in her/himself. But that's not the point.
You can compare it to a kid wanting to decide for him/herself what to wear, perfectly normal and something the kids should be able to (as long as it will keep him/her warm enough etc.).

Glad you found my post humourous.









Yes, I'm being serious. I'm not in the habit of posting random thoughts that I didn't actually think about in response to others inquiries. OP asked a question, I gave an answer.

Hey, I do agree with you that children need to be able to make some choices for themselves; but a 2 year old asking for blue hair doesn't fully understand what that means... they don't understand the permanence of it. I think a wig is an appropriate way to foster that curiosity & choice - allows them to put wig on/take off as they CHOOSE - without damaging/staining her hair, introducing chemicals, and giving the impression that its not a matter of concern to change how you are naturally. I want my children to understand they are beautiful without chemicals, dyes, makeup, etc. - this young, its not something they really fully grasp if you are freely allowing them to use makeup, nail polish, hair dye. Its why I don't do these things to myself. Modelling is super important to me.

So again, no I don't think dying a child's hair blue is appropriate, particularly when a wig will do the job.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

I find it kind of offensive that anyone would have an opinion about the "appropriateness" of what I do with my own hair. As for kids, sure, permanent changes I wouldn't allow until they're old enough to understand the ramifications of permanence. But otherwise my kids and I have done all sorts of body decoration and it was _fun._ And for us, fun is always appropriate.

MidnightCommando, where did you get blue kool-aid??? I thought they didn't make it anymore? (I'd love to find it for dying wool







) But the blue food coloring never occurred to me for some reason, duh! I wonder if natural food coloring would work as well as the toxic artificial stuff. Hm.

My daughters also wanted blue hair. Because I didn't want to use any bleaching chemicals on them, I just pasted the dye (I used manic panic) on their hair, which is a dark blond, wrapped it with foil and had them sit in the sun for about an hour. I think their hair must be too healthy because it didn't take at all, and they, disappointed at having to sit still for so long and not get anything out of it, weren't interested in trying again. But I was impressed, my three-year-old did do great at sitting still throughout, she wanted it that bad!


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

I keep checking back here hoping for pictures!


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ks Mama* 
Glad you found my post humourous.









Yes, I'm being serious. I'm not in the habit of posting random thoughts that I didn't actually think about in response to others inquiries. Looks like you read my post & you got the gist. And apparently you don't agree. World would be a sad place if we all agreed.

I don't think dying a child's hair blue is appropriate, particularly when a wig will do the job.
That was the question, there's my answer.

(I edited all the typos (well, all I could find) after you qouted me.)

But do you really think that permanent mutilation can be compared to something that is not permanent? I do see that. How can you compare those two things?


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

both of my older daughters got to have their hair dyed pink or purple around age 3-4ish

i say go for it!


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fourlittlebirds* 
I find it kind of offensive that anyone would have an opinion about the "appropriateness" of what I do with my own hair.

I didn't say anything about the appropriateness of an adult choosing to dye their own hair. As an adult with full understanding of ALL the ramifications of changing your look in a permanent or semi permant way, you can do whatever you'd like. I just answered the question... and apparently I didn't fall into MDC line with my opinion. This discussion is shaping up to be something like expressing my use of disposable diapers for my babes or my choosing to work. Eeeek.


----------

